# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  torbiel płuca lewego

## adell

Dzień dobry. Mam 21 lat od roku jestem też mama. Urodziłam się z torbielem płuca lewego. Początkowo nic się z nim nie działo. Jednak teraz okazało się, że torbiel zajmuję pół płuca i uciska także serce.. Strasznie boję się operacji i komplikacji z nimi związanymi.. Chciałabym dowiedzieć się jak może wyglądać leczenie takiego torbielą ? jest on wypełniony płucem. Obecnie czekam na tomograf, który będę miała 17 lipca. Bardzo proszę o pomoc.

----------


## adell

Przepraszam, w tekście jest błąd jest on wypełniony płynem.

----------


## pimpam

Witaj 
jest jakieś podejrzenie onkologiczne skoro założyłaś temat w tym dziale?
Pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------

